# 3 cichlids left to ID



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

i have 3 cichlids left to id. thanks to everyone who helped id the the other ones. but still cant find these three they are juvies. either Victorian or Tanganyika but would love to know the scientific and common name please


----------



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

*cant seem to figure this photo uploading out*

http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b550/Myfishtank1/VIDEO0034_17_zps7526860c.jpg

http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b550/Myfishtank1/VIDEO0034_08-1_zps222bea4e.jpg

http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b550/Myfishtank1/VIDEO0035_05_zps6d7209a1.jpg


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Kind of looks like Astotilapia burtoni But I can't really tell.


----------



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

What doesn't the uploading work for me


----------

